# excercising while ttc



## luckycat (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Looking for some advice on whether it is safe to continue excercising whilst we are ttc. Been trying for 2+ years, both in our 30's, recently had a diagnosis of unexplained infertility.
I love going to the gym, it's how I get rid of any frustration and stress, and this is a pretty stressfull time for me! But I've been wondering if there are any types of excercise I should avoid while we are trying for a baby? I normally do spinning classes, yoga and had a go at a kettlebells class recently. I also really enjoy a good run on the treadmill and using the rowing machine. I'm a healthy weight and have been looking after myself, so not worried that I have been overdoing it, but obviously want to maximise my chances of having a baby   
I don't want to ask the staff at the gym, because I don't want them to know that we are trying, especially if it never happens.

Any help would be much appreciated, thanks ladies xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello luckycat,

I'm sorry you haven't had a reply to your question. Is it worth posting in "Trying to conceive naturally with health issues" under "Starting Out"? I'm not sure many people read this section.

I agree with you about how helpful exercise can be and especially getting rid of frustration and stress. Though it's important to get the balance right - huge amounts of exercise and very intensive exercise can have an impact on the menstrual cycle, though it doesn't sound like that's a worry for you.

There may be some exercises best avoided including heavy weights, although most of the advice I have seen suggests that any very early pregnancy is well protected inside you. Hoping you get some answers soon...


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

I used to do loads of running which upset my cycles for a while I really cut back when ttc but still found I had a short luteal phase (2nd half of period after ovulation should be at least ten days and ideally around 12 days to allow fertilisation and implantation to take place). I still kept running but cut back to 2/3 x per week for around 5km and walked on other days. They say if you do extreme exercise it sends your body into survival mode thus reducing the chance of natural conception. I m not sure how long you are exercising for on each day? In the research I ve done it seems that people have different tolerances in that someone can probably so a lot of exercise and still conceive whereas others hormones are more sensitive to exercise. I was told that moderate exercise shouldn't have a negative impact. I did conceive naturally and then has IVF which thankfully was successful.

Hope this ramble helps in some way! Good luck x


----------



## luckycat (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Molly78,

Thanks for your reply.

I used to have a really active job, where I basically had a pretty hard workout each day, but since changing jobs I've started going to the gym, as I now sit at a desk all day. I changed jobs about a year ago, so I had one year ttc in the old job and one year in the new job. Part of my reason for changing jobs was that I felt really tired all the time and I thought it wasn't helping my chances. 

I don't exercise every day, but I do try to do some exercise about 4/5 days per week, one of which is yoga. 
It's hard to decide what to do, especially as if I can't exercise I feel stressed!
I think I'll try to listen to my body and if I feel tired, maybe give the gym or my run a miss. 

Can I ask you how you found out about your short luteal phase? My cycles have always been very regular 28 days but recently I had one 31 days and one 21 days, which was a bit confusing. 

Thanks for your help
x


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Lucky Cat

It may be that your exercise routine is fine. 

I think I found out about my short luteal phase though day 21 test, they initially thought I wasn't ovulating but then repeated the test later in my cycle which found I was but just later than normal. I tend to ovulate on day 17 and my cycles are normally only 27 days, normally people ovulate around day 14 in 28 day cycle. You can check yourself too by using ovulation prediction tests. 

We're not sure If my short luteal phase has negatively impacted our chances of conceiving naturally as my husband has a low sperm count too so there are several factors. 

Have you had fertility investigation tests? X


----------



## luckycat (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Molly78,

Yes, we've had all the hormone and sperm tests and I had a scan, but no problems found. Got an HSG coming up next cycle, so going to see what that shows up (if anything). 
I think if anything I ovulate early on in my cycle, around day 10 - 12?
I tried the ovulation pee tests, and they seemed to confirm this but when I mentioned that I had used them to the fertility nurse at our hospital she pulled a funny face like they weren't worth using! 

I've decided to cut out the weights and core at the gym, and just concentrate on running and cycling (indoors) so that I'm not straining anything. 

I'm glad to hear that you had a successful round of IVF, I think that this is looking like the next step for us. 

Thanks

x


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Lucky Cat. 

Good luck with the IVF route! It's a stressful but exciting journey and I m sure being fit helps you cope. 

I took wheatgrass and royal jelly for 3 months before plus fertility vitamins not sure if it helped but it made me feel better. Plus we both went for acupuncture (fertility specialist).

We're starting round 2 soon. 

Take care and good luck x


----------

